# lame can



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

Replace the thermal switch.....with a wirenut:whistling

That's a joke for any hack that just wrote that down.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

javatom said:


> 60 watt bulb. Doesn't seem like that should be the problem.


That is almost certainly the problem - every enclosed shower trim I can recall was a max 40 watt A-19 lamp. Check the label on the can - and the electrician should know better.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

A 40 watt max A19 for a plastic shower trim. The glass trim'll be more $$ but you'll be able to use a higher wattage bulb. 

I don't even think he needs an IC can there.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Ohmy said:


> Replace the thermal switch.....with a wirenut:whistling
> 
> That's a joke for any hack that just wrote that down.



There are heat resistant connectors available.


----------

